# What the hey is this?



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I got this hand tool it says lightning north bros. manf..I know north brothers are more known for there woodworking yankee tool line.But I have never seen anything like this.It looks like it might be used to pry and pull something?Anyone know what it is?I did a search on the lighting north bros and stuff like that and didnt find anything. chris


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

In Sweden we use those to remove grates from an open fire or large hot dishes from an oven


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

really?Do you rember if they said "lightning" on them or made by north brothers?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cms83 said:


> really?Do you rember if they said "lighting" on them or made by north brothers?


It looks like it says "lightning", not "lighting".








 





 
.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

it does I just missed spelled it.thankx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I read it LIGHTKING*



cabinetman said:


> It looks like it says "lightning", not "lighting".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:blink: However there are several products involving ICE by North Bros. It may be an ICE scraper to make shavings from a block of ice?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/53081320/vintage-antique-1930s-lightning-ice-cube


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

ill check it when iam done feeding baby.it might say that


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> :blink:


I see LIGHTHING


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what's the 5th letter?*

Is it a K or H or an N ? :blink:

The H before it is not the same.
The N after it is also not the same.
It looks like a K to me because of the curve to the leg on the bottom.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I see what you mean the letter has a slight hook on top right but i think it is a N. i compared it to the N with my telescope lens it looks like the other N.anyone know what it is?Is it used to remove hot grates? chris


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

the stamp is pretty rough I removed that piece of white scale on the top of the N K or H,under my lens it looks like the N


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ill try a better pic hang tight


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Could be a "fluffer" for use in fluffing up polishing wheels to remove the caked polish.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

here is some good shots of the letters


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

that could be a use.You think it would be that heavy?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It almost looks like an old upholstery stretcher to me. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone else thinks it's a Lightning Ice Chipper. https://www.google.com/search?q=lightning+ice+cube+breaker&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=VqxcUpj6LYbj2wWZ54HIBA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=599#q=lightning+ice+chipper&tbm=isch&facrc=_&imgrc=gmQ6rwGCGyGjaM%3A%3B7xRFf2B8R4qMnM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimg1.etsystatic.com%252F010%252F0%252F5444729%252Fil_570xN.439287171_kbxr.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.etsy.com%252Flisting%252F126780009%252Fantique-lightning-ice-chipper-by-north%3B570%3B435


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Using Steve's link for pictures, I found this page: Potsdam Public Museum. About 2/3 down the page is a link and picture for your _Ice Chipper_.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

good find tim ..erm steve


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good research guys. Nothing unidentified is safe here. :icon_smile:


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for your time guys!I tried all kinds of different keywords and couldnt find anything on it.I dont like having a tool and not know what it is or what it does.Thanks again! chris


----------

